# Voodoo music?



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm looking for sugestions on what I could playfor my Voodoo theme this year. I need help with this one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you want authentic music like this?





Or more like this?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Think I can help you, I have some voodoo chants & a full length jungle audio with voodoo chanting through out & another version of it with an unknown creature stalking you with roars here & there. 
I'll be online over the weekend on my main pc with SFX & I'll send you a link to download, as I have to catch up on audio requests to other member requests.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Might also want to check out the the soundtrack from The Skeleton Key movie. In particular, "Conjure of Sacrifice" always creeped me out from the movie.


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd love the authentic ones.. I find this is great. Thank you.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I have an album of voodoo drums...


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Where do I go to get it? I'd love to have that atmosphere. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

email me at [email protected] and I should be able to send it via google drive.....


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sent you an email.


----------



## Elviralover13 (Sep 29, 2016)

song i like but it may not be what your look for: Voodoo Voodoo by LaVern Baker , It's your voodoo working by charles Sheffield , Voodoo by GodSmack, Witch queen of new Orleans by redbone hope that helps if not sorry


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

These are all helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Dark lord said:


> Think I can help you, I have some voodoo chants & a full length jungle audio with voodoo chanting through out & another version of it with an unknown creature stalking you with roars here & there.
> I'll be online over the weekend on my main pc with SFX & I'll send you a link to download, as I have to catch up on audio requests to other member requests.


Could you possibly add me to that request? I am so far behind right now I barely have time to write this!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Authentic:

https://www.amazon.com/Vodou-Ritual-Possession-Various-Artists/dp/B000003ZOS

After seven years in this theme, though, what I came to find gives your mood more impact is Taiko drumming. There is a deep base to taiko drumming your more authentic stuff lacks. Your challenge becomes this is really a visual medium as much as it is audio. 

Portland Taiko does great work, and their recordings are always quality and done in studio, so the sound quality rocks:











https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=portland+taiko

Kodo is another to really look at, but you have to be more careful, the recording quality varies between albums/songs because they record live. 








Then you can always go to the source in Africa where there is also Djembe, which can be difficult to track down. 

If you have a situation where you need a loop, here's a fantastic source. 

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Djuns-V...r_1_20?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1476793685&sr=1-20

Both these albums have great tracks as well, with some live mixed in that are less useful:

https://www.amazon.com/Djembe/e/B000APL3QU/ref=dp_byline_cont_music_1


----------



## Headless Horsewoman (Oct 1, 2014)

Dark lord said:


> Think I can help you, I have some voodoo chants & a full length jungle audio with voodoo chanting through out & another version of it with an unknown creature stalking you with roars here & there.
> I'll be online over the weekend on my main pc with SFX & I'll send you a link to download, as I have to catch up on audio requests to other member requests.


I've been searching for this exact thing! May I please be added to your list to access this download?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Palladino said:


> Could you possibly add me to that request? I am so far behind right now I barely have time to write this!


PM link sent


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Headless Horsewoman said:


> I've been searching for this exact thing! May I please be added to your list to access this download?


PM link sent


----------

